# Omega Dynamic Dubois-dÃ©praz Chrono



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Trying to educate myself on these since securing Rich's Dynamic










Had a bit of knowledge from my watchmaker pre-purchase. Have not taken pictures of my movement but is stunning really, been timing it over the past week down to about 3 seconds per day currently. No real pictures I can find really of the chrono module out there.

Today I received a call from my watchmaker. Said to get over fast, so I did. He was just servicing one of these from a Ulysse Nardin piece. I have to say I was impressed. Which sparked me to see if there was anything on the net about them

Seems to be a lot of love hate of these modules. Can't get parts for them. Cost is about $700. Seems the ones that hate them are the ones not able to service them and you have to be good to do so, not for the average watchmaker for sure they are finicky and lots of springs and stuff that will pop off when the top late comes off, seen that myself. From Cartier, Girard Perregaux to Heuer etc, a lot of top makes use them. Built like a tank they don't run into issues.

Here is a similar but date version file pics. First pic complete, second pic top plate off. Again this is the module only. The base movement is the durable 2892-2, about 28% thinner than a 2824 and based on 70's tech which is newer tech. The base having a gear to mesh with the module driving the module with low torque



















My watchmaker stated he has only once seen one with an issue, after someones 710 threw buddies watch out the car window!

Here is a quote from another source on the net which pretty well sums up the Dubois DÃ©praz

_This is another rare site of what is called a modular complication. This chronograph tri-compax module is manufactured by the Swiss company Dubois Depraz. It is used on the best of the best luxury timepieces known the world over. A base calibre' movement is placed under this module of complications, and then the two mate to each other, in turn making one full movement now containing complications in the module only._

This particular version 2002 chronograph module, for which xxx has the proper credentials and experience to work on and trouble shoot, is built like a tank. Each and every wheel is at least ten times thicker than necessary, as well as all pushers, heart cams, and pivots being way over engineered. Finishing work of excellence is executed, and polishing of heart cam sides for hammer function is exceptional.

These modules will last many lifetimes of usage. Even the property of metals used in the gears show absolutely no wear after Dan seeing, fixing and overhauling hundreds of these modules. Don't assume all modules are equal. These are extremely expensive, and are only sold to specific clients with the credentials to service them. Your looking at an overbuilt, over engineered Formula one Mercedes racing engine for the wrist here. If your local watchmaker takes your module apart and misplaces a part, he is never ever getting it from the manufacturer. These are very temper mental upon service and require precise oiling, wheel height jewel adjustments, end shake of wheel adjustments and of course the driving wheel seating position from the base calibre' gear must mesh to the module properly, and this is a very tedious task. Imagine your neighborhood car mechanic working on your Ferrari ?

All parts must then re assembled while special oils and greases specific to each caliber/manufacturer are placed only where necessary on jewels and pivots of wheels. This can only be done by hand, and under extreme magnification with tiny needles hand ground to the size particular for each functions need.

Then the watchmaker must figure out your mechanical problems if you have any.

..........


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

and a very long film

http://www.dubois-depraz.ch/multimedia/film1.html


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

My Speedmaster Automatic is a cal. 1143, which is an ETA 2890-A2 with Dubois-DÃ©praz 2020 Chrono Module. The watch is about 12 or 13 years old now. I started wearing the watch again earlier this year, about 16 hours a day for a month. At the end of the month it averaged out to somewhat less than +2 seconds a day. I have never tried to monkey around with the regulation on this one either (press on back  I'm leaving well enough alone). As I recall this one has a total of 45 jewels.










Later,

William


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

The Kelek calibre 10000 module, very similar to the DD module, but smaller diameter.


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

James said:


> Trying to educate myself on these since securing Rich's Dynamic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really great to know.

I had a customer in a previous job that had one and I always admired it, being a bit of an Omega fan.

There were two at the Uxbridge watch fair last Sunday, one all up and running the other needed 'a spring' and only Â£200 less, seemed a bit OTT, Dick Browne said 'that's not going to be cheap?'

How right he was going from what you've found out!

Thanks for sharing. 

Best regards,

Defender.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

So how much was the "all up and running" version? 

Always useful info


----------



## rmcsilva (May 29, 2010)

I donÂ´t think I had never seen the interior of a chrono module before. Very nice! Thank you for the photos and info.

Interestingly, due to not being integrated in the movement, it is possible to service only the base ETA movement and not the chrono module.

In my opinion, if it is working fine and you rarely use it, I think that servicing it only "half" the times as the base movement is a smart (cost-benefit) approach.

Best regards,

Rui


----------

